# Happy Boxing Day



## barryqwalsh (Dec 26, 2014)

Australia's most sought after shopping day is Boxing Day, with incredible sales that are worth waiting all year round for. Boxing Day is on 26 December each year, the day after Christmas Day. Boxing Day Sales have always been a popular pastime for Aussies looking for a great deal after Christmas.


----------



## Disir (Dec 26, 2014)

I love Boxing Day. Well, I have no idea what it's like in Australia but I have spent Boxing Day in London.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It was the first time I ever came across crackers. I don't remember if there was any shopping going on.  I don't think there was but I could have been oblivious to the whole thing.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2014)

I've never heard of Boxing Day before today that I can recall, but Happy Boxing Day!    Have fun shopping!


----------



## barryqwalsh (Dec 26, 2014)

Boxing Day is a holiday in many countries, such as Australia, in the Commonwealth of Nations. It was traditionally a day for employers in England to give bonuses of money, leftover food or old clothing to their employees, or for lords to give agricultural tools and seeds for the coming year to their tenants. These gifts were presented in a box. Some people believe that this is the reason that December 26 is known as Boxing Day. Others think that the origin of the name is related to the box into which parishioners put church donations. In some areas, this box was opened on Boxing Day and the contents were distributed to the poor people of the parish.


----------



## barryqwalsh (Dec 26, 2014)

More than a quarter of a million people are believed to have turned out to support the traditional Boxing Day Hunt, amid renewed calls for the fox hunting ban to be lifted.

250 000 people turn out to support Boxing Day hunts - Telegraph


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm sure you'll all have a nice Boxing Day. Arrrrrrrr...


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 26, 2014)

It's funny.....I always thought this had to do with pugilism.....


----------



## westwall (Dec 26, 2014)

Most have no clue where the term came from though...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2014)

Well?  How was Boxing Day?


----------



## barryqwalsh (Dec 28, 2014)

Fantastic!

Boxing Day Test: Brad Haddin takes incredible diving catch


An incredible diving catch by Australian wicketkeeper Brad Haddin has lit up day three of the Boxing Day Test at the MCG as Australia asserts its dominance on the match. 

Boxing Day Test Brad Haddin takes incredible diving catch


----------



## barryqwalsh (Dec 28, 2014)

*Northumberland hunts ride out for traditional Boxing Day meet despite hunting with dogs being banned for almost 10 years*

Hunt supporters on horseback and on foot turn out for Boxing Day meet - The Journal


----------



## Vikrant (Dec 28, 2014)

barryqwalsh said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Boxing Day Test: Brad Haddin takes incredible diving catch
> 
> ...



I heard that Australians were messing with the food of Indian cricketers. Some Indian cricketers found beef int their food. So they had to skip lunch, dinner, etc. This gave team Australia unfair advantage. I guess some teams would do anything to win.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 28, 2014)

Does this mean I get a free pass to punch someone in the face?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2014)

Every day is like Boxing Day around here, except with words instead of fists.


----------

